

A Complete Guide to Raising Seed Capital - ritchiea
http://www.slideshare.net/slideshow/embed_code/30761699?hostedIn=slideshare&referer=http%253A%252F%252Fwww.slideshare.net%252Fschlaf

======
tarikh
This is a great little handbook, wish I had had it a year ago!

